# New Here..



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello everyone, Iam very new to all of this.
Iam from London ontario and iam looking into gettin into Duck hunting, 
i was just wondering a Few things,

When is duck hunting season ,
What are some of the best times of the day to find ducks on your choice pond

Whats the best To use for huntin them, for gun or bows etc..

Thanks.......

Jimr.Any help at all appreciated :sniper:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Jim
You really are new!!!!!!!!!

First off you hunt waterfowl with a shotgun. A bow is out of the question, however, if you can shoot a flying duck with a bow I would like to meet you!!!

My advise is to read this site until your eyes hurt, There is so much knowledge here from "hardcore" waterfowlers, that you should be able to learn all you need to for next season.

If you have specific questions after doing your homework post up, most here will help any way they can.

Welcome to waterfowling 101

Bob


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you , And my questions will be more educated as i read on iam sure..
Thanks so far tho...

you mentioned next season , when Is duck in season??
i have never gone before but id love to learn like i mentioned.....thanks,

Jimr


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

When is duck season?

It depends on where you live basically. It's best to check with a state/province agency and get a proclamation, that will let you know. In North Dakota, the North Dakota Game and Fish Department lets us know when all the dates are for the season and also list all regulations and so forth for the season. They also let you know what you'll need for a license and all that stuff.

You'll have to check with the Ontario "game and fish" deparment. Not sure what they call it up there.

Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Jimr - click on this

http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/publications/reg/index.cfm?prov=ont&lang=e&p_id=11


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

Ya iam very new haha i am 19 , I just thought this would be a cool hobby to get into i already do the sport fishin, the 4x4 ing all that haha so why not...

And thanks alot thats agreat help....i appreciate it alot..

So besides the UNeducated questions , 
Duck are good eating eh??? :beer:

i belive ive had it once but i remember it being greasy ...if iam right i dont remember....Thanks anyways this is gettin me excited to go out hunting now HAHA


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I like it. You can check the recipe forum to get some good eats. Or just get a thread started over there about duck recipes, you'll get some good ideas.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The best time to go duck hunting is early in the morning or a few hours before sunset. That is when you want to be in your slough or field.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

you can also get them in the afternoon but you have to do your homework and see when they come back to water. but mallardhunter is right usuall early morning or late evening before the sunsets. the ducks usually roost on ponds,lakes,streams, etc because they are more vulnarable to predators in the field at night then they are on a large body of water. Duck is some great eating if you know how to cook it. if not it tastes really, really livery! hope this helps :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Another helpful hint would be that ducks land into the wind. When you are shooting them you will need to lead them.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

first off i say get in touch with the local Fish and Wildlife and a local Hunting Supply stores(they know a bunch of answers and one on one with you)

second i agree this is the place to read read read and then some more cuz here is where all of us post our mistakes and what works for us, also what to buy and what not.

third... yes u prolly did eat waterfowl... if done wrong they can come out really greasy, but there are 1000x of recipes to prepare ducks and geese so basicly if the first time u try it and dont like it, try something new. Some people hate 'game' or 'wild' taste but others like it. We've done it all bacon, juice or even beer(marinated in or cooked in) we find some we like but we still try more just to try them.

Forth to be successful scout scout scout and scout some more. Geese and ducks are creatures of habit and will return to the same spot or same roost.

fifth ID all your ducks before shot. a lot of us joke about shoot first ID later but we kno what were shooting. Im only 18 but ive been hunting ducks for 4 years. I know basicly every ducks pattern in flight and color pattern. Im one of those "hardcore" people bob was talking about, im so addicted i go hunting 4-5 days out of the week. All the getting up early in the morning becomes all worth it when u see those cupped wings

WARNING: sport has been known to suck all ur money, your mind may start to wonder as you ponder the duck/geese coming in. School/work is harder cuz u'd rather be hunting. 

lata, 2d


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Guys, great info so far,keep it coming......Also i went and talked with the local gun shop boyz, they hooked me up with the Gun safety shooting Booklet i will need to take my test in january......

and showed me some Guns i would use for best results with duck , geese,

some very nice guns....

Thanks again guys...any more help is welcome too Thanks 
Jim


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

feel free to ask any questions we'll be glad to help with anything u need..... the only dumb question is one not asked.

lata, 2d


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Try to find someone near you that has been hunting before, so they can show you some things about it, that is a good way to see how things go down...good luck to you!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Yea, try it with someone first that already hunts ducks. You might buy all the gear just to find out that this sport isn't one you like. Duck and Goose hunting can rack up alot of $$$$$ to find out you don't like it. I'm Sure you will though, it's very addicting.


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

Iam sure i will enjoy it..
i dont yet have a license i made an appointment for the course for firearms tho for january...Ill be good to go for next year lol But 
already i get up early and go out scoutin places that will be good for ducks, for next time..i see LOTS of mallards...damnLOL


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Ducks and geese usually sit on water over night then go out in the morning and go feed in a field then go back to the water they came from, then they do that later towards sunset.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Jimr said:


> Whats the best To use for huntin them, for gun or bows etc..


you don't need a gun or a bow. we'll call em in so close you can killem with a broom handle. :beer:

just kiddin .........welcome aboard. beware of waterfowling it is so addictive the fda is considering naming it a controlled substance.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bob Kellam said:


> Jim
> You really are new!!!!!!!!!
> 
> First off you hunt waterfowl with a shotgun. A bow is out of the question, however, if you can shoot a flying duck with a bow I would like to meet you!!
> Bob


bob i guess i never told you about the time i took three greenheads in flight with one shot of my trusty recurve......but then that's another topic. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

pointer


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

pointer 
i could do that too if i shot my bow inside the pen of mallards at work 
:beer:    :beer:

lata, Matt


----------

